# Can anyone help?



## sloweye (Oct 25, 2008)

This is a begging letter

I have been given a couple of photos from when i was a semi-pro fighter, (before the dreded kidney incident). they were taken around 11 years ago, i have scaned them in. but untill i get a new pc sorted i only have Paintshop to work with. Would anyone be able to 'clean them up' so you can see whats going on better?





Hope someone can help, thanks


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm only a dabbler and you probably need somebody with more knowledge than myself to do this but I gave it a try. 

First, the pictures are very grainy and you really are limited by your source material. I tried adjusting the gamma, brightness and contrast and here's how it turned out.



As I said, you probably need somebody with more expertise than I have.


----------



## sloweye (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, every little helps. i tried playing with the contrast and also tried using the scratch removal on Paint shop pro, but it didn't help much. Until i get things sorted with the new computer i don't want to install anything complex on the laptop. but these 2, another 2 of Mauy Thai training session, and one my mum has of me getting my medal are the only pics i have. (a couple of photos from the local news paper)


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried scouring the internet for other photos?  It might take some creative searching - probably of newpaper archives (which could prove less fruitful if it's a small paper).

I can't do anything from work, but if I remember when I get home, playing with curves and hue-saturation may help a bit cleaning those photos up.  (or, someone else can take a stab at it, I'm not all that accomplished. *g*)


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi sloweye,

Try looking for and downloading a program called PICASA2. It's a google thing. It has some basic features that may help.

It's also quite good at finding images on you PC.


----------



## Tamman1969 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Sloweye

Unfortunately you don't have much to work with there, but at least you have something on camera. Most of my youth has disappeared somewhere.

You could try taking a rather radical approach to bring out the foreground. See attached for a rough 5 minute job. General idea is to isolate the fighters, take the colour and sharpness out of everything else to bring you to the fore, and then a little motion blur for drama.

Could be considered a little garish, but might help you with ideas.

Tamman1969


----------



## Tamman1969 (Nov 19, 2008)

Similar kind of treatment for the other...


----------



## sloweye (Nov 19, 2008)

thats brilliant mate, cheers. did find 1 or 2 more the other day, not quite as bad as these.
Really apreciate that.


----------

